# Bunny names?



## flemish lops (Jun 2, 2011)

I just bought two Jersey Woolies. The black and white one is a 12 week old buck and the white one is a 8 week old doe. We are now trying to figure out what to name them. Any one have any good names?
This is the male









And this is the female


----------



## Mea (Jun 2, 2011)

Hansel and Gretel   ???

  They certainly are cute !!!


----------



## rabbitman (Jun 2, 2011)

Their cute! Here is a link that has TONS of rabbit names....

http://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-names.html


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

For the boy:
Nathan
Matthias
Levi
Austin

For the girl:
Shortcake 
Leah
Leeann
Isabella
Elisabeth
Bethany
Tessa


----------



## ~Wind~ (Jun 9, 2011)

There is always the classics. lol
Flopsy
Mopsy
Cottontail
Peter Rabbit
Bugs Bunny
Briar Rabbit

Personally I like nature type names...
Aurora
Tundra
Eclipse
Overcast
Ocean
Coral
Solstice

Stuff like that.


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

I love them! Great looking bunnies! I can tell you the names my son who started off with rabbits for 4-H picked.
He named:
Stutter and Mumbles
then we purchased ones that already had names:
Rifle
Claire
Inky

When we got Rifle the girl we bought them from at a show had bucks that all in that same line. For example: Rifle, Shooter, Bullet. And all the Does had names like that too but I can't remember for the life of me what she chose but I do remember they all matched a certain category.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the names you sent. We have been thinking for a while and we think the white one (female) should be named Halley, and the white and black one (male) should be called comet. Since they are our only wooly breed we thought of naming somthing that goes together. (Halley's Comet) Thanks for all the names, it was really tough to decide!


----------



## hollandloplover (Jun 21, 2011)

For the boy Sooty or Oreo 
For the Girl Snow or Snowflake


----------



## Tracey (Jun 22, 2011)

Mr. Speckles, and Lady


----------

